

Arrhythmia.js, a new take on rhythm validation - mattbaker
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2010/11/arrhythmiajs-new-take-on-rhythm.html

======
morganpyne
While I agree with the all the principles of having good vertical rhythm on
page typography it has often been impractical to chase down and fix the
offending markup and CSS. This appears to take a lot of the grunt-work out of
finding and fixing the vertical rhythm issues on a page. Thanks, and keep it
coming.

------
athaio
Dude, this is sweet. Nicely done.

